# JBBF Failed During Programming



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

Does anyone know what format your VO have to be in to enable me to import it into ISTAP as my JBBFR3 failed during programming & I cannot seem to recover it with winkfp.

I found SI B610611 "PROGRAM CONTROL UNITS. INCLUDING CAS PER BMWS INSTRUCTIONS. ON FIRST PROGRAMMING SESSION JBE FAILED TO PROGRAM. PER SIB 610611 STARTED PUMA CASE. LOADED VO AND INTEGRATIION LEVEL AND ATTEMPTED TO PERFORM JBE RECOVERY USING ISSS. JBE RECOVERY FAILED. PER PUMA, REPLACED JBE. STARTED THIRD ISSS SESSION AND CODED NEW JBE TO VEHICLE AND UPDATE SOFTWARE WITHOUT CAS. INTEGRATION LEVEL FAILED TO UPDATE. STARTED FOURTH ISSS SESSION AND SUCCESSFULLY CODED VEHICLE AND UPDATED INTEGRATION LEVEL."

I presume it needs to be an XML but I don't know what the structure looks like, does anyone have one I could edit?


----------



## Antare (May 15, 2015)

You mean the JBBFR3 is bricked? Can you access JBBFR3 using NCS expert? I have no idea what to do with ISTAP since I mainly use NCSexpert. 

If you can access JBBF3 with NCSExpert then its simple since you can just:
1.) load expertmode 
2.) VIN ZCS FA (F1) 
3.) ZCS FA Fr. Ecu
3.) choose car model (E90 in your case)
4.) select JBBFR3, 
5.)F6 to go back 
6.) process ECU, 
7.)SG codieren and F3 to start coding back to stock.


----------



## mcrussell (Mar 14, 2005)

No response from NCS, there are only 1 or 2 commands that respond from tool32, winkfp cannot read UIF so won't update it


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

If you can read flash timing parameters with Tool32, then you should be able to flash with winkfp expert mode. You must copy files from data/JBBFxxx folder to data/develop folder. Then you can check ipo and prg file names from comfort mode side, by choosing zusb for JBBF. I don't remember JBBF diagnostic address, it must be also entered. Winkfp manual tells rest, it can be found from winkfp folder.


----------

